# Intel Proset Wireless - Wireless and cable connections mutually exclusive



## MainSoft (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

My laptop (Asus M6Ne) is equipped with a 2200BG Intel wireless adapter. I recently updated the Intel Proset Wireless software to the latest version (12.4.3.11). After this update, the wireless connection worked fine when accessing resources on the local network but it was impossible to access a resource outside the local network (i.e. , no access to the Internet). Trying to ping an external server always returned "Hardware error". On the other hand, when connecting the laptop via a cable, everything was working well. 

I unsuccessfully tried everything to fix this issue until I decided to disable (I do mean "disable" not "disconnect") the cable LAN connection. And the problem disappeared immediately. As soon as I re-enabled the cable connection (even when not actually connecting the cable), the wireless connection became again unable to access external resources (but continued to work fine on the local network).

Yes, the connection settings are ok and a call to ipconfig /all shows that everything is ok with the IP address, the DNS server and the gateway.

The same problem occurs when letting Windows manage the wireless connection, so I guess this is a problem with the drivers.

I never had this problem with older versions of Intel Proset Wireless: I always had both the wireless and the cable connections simultaneously enabled.

Anyone having had a similar experience?

Thanks in advance.

-- 
Patrick


----------



## MainSoft (Aug 14, 2009)

Answering to myself...

I just realized that when the wired connection was enabled, the routing table had 2 different entries for the default gateway. Which was the origin of the conflict. This has been fixed by explicity setting the "metrics" value in the TCP/IP settings to two different values (both connections were set to "automatic").

Hope this helps those having the same problem.

However, I'm still wondering why I didn't have the problem before updating Intel Proset Wireless...

-- 
Patrick


----------

